# Mucus in Dog Poop (with image - don't look whilst eating!!)



## J&P

Hello!

Well, this is my first post here, and I hope there's someone out there who can help me out. Basically I'd like to know if my dogs' poop is normal or if there's something I should be worried about! I have two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, male and female (4 years and 5 years old). Over the past couple of weeks, their poop has been coming out like this at least once a day (brace yourselves!):










I didn't know how else to describe the above, so I thought a picture would be better. It's not like this every time they go to poop. When it is like this, both dogs seem to strain more towards the end of the movement and take longer than normal to finish.

Their diet had been changed very gradually since we got them at the end of May. They were on a mixture of cheap supermarket tinned food and supermarket biscuits. With diet advice we have slowly moved them over to a diet of dry healthy biscuits with a small amount of meat and rice based food (because they will not eat the biscuits without a little wet food in there too).

Now this is happening to their poop... Both of them have this "problem" and sometimes the stools are even a little softer than they really should be. Is it because the food may be too rich for their tummys? Or maybe something more sinister?

I don't know whether I'm worrying over nothing, but I hope someone out there has some suggestions on what might be going on.....

Thank you!


----------



## Guest

No picture but it sounds like colitis


----------



## Kinski

rona said:


> No picture but it sounds like colitis


I would get it confirmed by a vet but it does sound like colitis to me as well, my bridge baby suffered from this and I found putting her onto a hypoalergenic diet was the only thing that helped. What are you feeding them at the moment.

Terri


----------



## J&P

I'll try to put the picture on again (I'm so new to all of this!):









So it sounds like I'd better get the vet called and an appointment booked for them both. I thought it may be some medical issue like this or worms.....

Is colitis fully treatable? The dogs don't eat anything that they aren't supposed to (no "human food" at all, only the odd carrot or carrot based bisciuts treat after a walk.....).


----------



## Guest

Something usually triggers it, as both have got it, I would think they have eaten something.
Some dogs are just prone to it and you have to be careful with them all the time. Having said that, my boy usually has a cast iron gut but still occassionally gets colitis.
If it hasn't cleared within 3 days, I usually whip him down the vets it can escalate into full blown diarrhea


----------



## Kinski

J&P said:


> So it sounds like I'd better get the vet called and an appointment booked for them both. I thought it may be some medical issue like this or worms.....
> 
> Is colitis fully treatable? The dogs don't eat anything that they aren't supposed to (no "human food" at all, only the odd carrot or carrot based bisciuts treat after a walk.....).


Thanks for that :laugh:, I clicked on go to first new post and the first thing I saw was the picture, I never got that close to my girls doings but it does look like colitis, they may only get dog food but depending on what's in it it might be giving them problems.

Terri


----------



## Ted&Sarah

My puppy had poo like this on and off and it turned out to be worms, but my vet also suggested changing the protein in his diet and it has made a huge difference. 

Even with the worms mostly gone - on the new Sensitive food from Arden Grange (White Fish and Potato) his poos are great  He was on Burns Mini Bites before.

Definitely take him to your vets but may just need a change of food.


----------



## J&P

Thank you everyone! I'm going to get the vet surgery called on my break this afternoon and make an appointment. As I mentioned in my first post, it's not every time but this kind of thing does appear at least once a day over the past couple of weeks. I hope it all gets sorted out!

Lucy, the 5 year old, has quite a bad case of dry eye (common in this breed of dog). She wasn't treated for it at all until we got her a couple of months ago, so we're working on getting that under control at this time. I feel sorry for her having something else on top of that! I hope the colitis isn't painful for her too, as I know her eyes get very sore 

I'll let you know what the vet says....


----------



## bichonhotel

I have seen this in Bichons before- often it is matter from the anal glands, meaning that they need expressing or (even better) a high fibre supplement to help express the glands naturally.

Hope all goes well at the vets

regards


----------



## shortbackandsides

my first thought was worms!!! what treatment have they had??


----------



## Bobbie

my rough did suffer with colitis which some proteins seem to set off I now feed him on Hills D/D wet and dry so we now have no more problems. he was very bad with his colitis in constant pain and also blood in the poops. So once you have seen the vet for a diagnosis. You can then look at the dog food.


----------



## shazalhasa

What a wonderful photo  I really should learn to read the subjects lol... not that it's put me off my starbar mind 

Right, my oldest dog is 4 yrs old and I can count on one hand the number of times he's had this orange jelly in his poo. The last time was after he had lamb, he wasn't fussed when I offered it the first time but just because the others were eating it, he had to have some too and the runs was what he got 

It's not as if he's had a diet of just dog food either, he quite happily will munch on table scraps and left overs which include things like hotpot, spagbol, lasagne, pasta, roast dinners, crisps and chocolate buttons :blushing: None of these things have ever upset his stomache and his poos are always firm enough not to make a mark on his light coloured floor length coat.

I won't be giving him the lamb again no matter how much he begs for it lol


----------



## Jazzy

bichonhotel said:


> I have seen this in Bichons before- often it is matter from the anal glands, meaning that they need expressing or (even better) a high fibre supplement to help express the glands naturally.
> 
> Hope all goes well at the vets
> 
> regards


My eldest Bichon had a completely mucous covered poo a couple of weeks ago but he's absolutely fine now. I was a bit worried at the time though.hmy:


----------



## ilovemyshihtzus

what did this turn out to be, does anyone know. one of mine has produced some like this in the past few days. i did advocat them all 5 days ago and it has been since then


----------



## Persathone65

J&P said:


> I'll try to put the picture on again (I'm so new to all of this!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it sounds like I'd better get the vet called and an appointment booked for them both. I thought it may be some medical issue like this or worms.....
> 
> Is colitis fully treatable? The dogs don't eat anything that they aren't supposed to (no "human food" at all, only the odd carrot or carrot based bisciuts treat after a walk.....).


I’ve just recently started my dog on a probiotic and her poop is coming out in a white casing like in this pic


----------



## tristy

first of all we all have mucus in our poo , it helps it to move along, but most of the time it goes through the system unnoticed. When it's this much it shows that's there's a bit of inflamation going on in the bowel and you have to find the cause. You say that you have changed their food so you could put them both on a light diet, if that eases it that would tell you to change their food. Have a good look in the poop , can you see anything wriggling , on the other hand do you worm them regularly? If it is collitis, then yes it is painful and they need to be seen by a vet.


----------

